# What is the best oil to use in mk2 turbo diesel?



## Mk2Jetta'90 (Mar 2, 2005)

My friend has a 1986 jetta with the 1.6td engine

He asks what's the best oil grade to use in cold winters?

Also what brands of oil are the best for the car,also what is minimum suggestion,as in what brand not to use.

Thanks


----------



## Jpdiesel (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a 2003 TDi and I use a 5-40 full synthetic Rotella T6 or mobil 1 Turbo diesel truck.
Check out the forums at TDIClub.com. Go to the to the Mark 1 forum and they can answer all your questions.

Good Luck.


----------



## ZombieLand (Dec 19, 2012)

I suggest you Castrol oil in 10-40 range, because you can use this for both synthetic oil needed engine and for normal ones too.


----------



## emily66012 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hallo...
The number preceding the W refers to the viscosity (resistance to flow or thickness) of the oil at cold temps. The second number is the the viscosity at engine operating temp.

So a 0w-40 is thinner than a 5w40 at cold. Both about the same at operating temp (100C).

A 0w-30 is thinner than a 0w40 at operating temp, about the same at cold start temp.


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

You could also use a 10w-30, petroleum based diesel oil (API, CJ-4/SM rated), for cold weather and a 15w-40 for when things warm up. As I recall the old 1.6L diesel isn't turbo charged so the lube requirements aren't as stringent.

TS


----------



## hoff968 (Oct 16, 2008)

FYI. Volkswagen built turbocharged diesels & normally aspirated. The last of the MK2 Jettas were labeled EcoDiesels with lots of emissions equipment installed. I recall the Quantums having turbocharged diesel engines as well. We ran Kendall 20w50 in our NA Rabbit diesels, I remember the green tint of the oil when refilling during a oil change.


----------

